# Anyone Experience This With Covid Vaccine?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Yesterday, which was exactly a week from my first dose of the vaccine, I developed a splotchy-red, itchy area on my arm just about in the vaccination site. And it itches like crazy at times. The muscle also feels slightly tender. The redness is about the size of an egg. It seems odd to experience some sort of a reaction this far from getting the shot. Maybe some bug or spider bit me during the night. I'm not really worried - just curious. I do have a doctor's appointment this week, so if it's still there, I'll ask her about it.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes a saw an article about this in the news. Maybe if you google it you can find what I saw. I will look too.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

https://cnycentral.com/news/the-new...s-an-immune-response-to-vaccine-not-dangerous

Here is one I found.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

The photo in your link looks like my arm. The article said it developed within a day. Mine developed in 7 days. I did a little more "Googling" and found this article https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-harmless-side-effect-doctors-say/4277725001/ That article said it can come on a week after the shot which is exactly what mine did. So.......I have COVID arm! I hope I don't get a big rash when I get the second dose. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah, what you are experiencing Jackie has been reported as a somewhat rare side effect. I think it will probably go away by itself in a couple of days, but if it is still there when you see your doctor, ask him about it.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> The photo in your link looks like my arm. The article said it developed within a day. Mine developed in 7 days. I did a little more "Googling" and found this article https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-harmless-side-effect-doctors-say/4277725001/ That article said it can come on a week after the shot which is exactly what mine did. So.......I have COVID arm! I hope I don't get a big rash when I get the second dose. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


Dave's Dad got the rash.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I asked a previous coworker if there had been any side effects. Everyone got the Pfizer vaccine. She said a sore arm, headache and fever were common. One friend had flu like symptoms for three days.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Usually when we get immunizations, we’re all getting them at different points in our lives. One benefit of everyone getting it at the same time is there are more people experiencing the same things at the same time! 

Hope it’s feeling better soon, and that your doctor has advice on whether you can take something for it the second time around!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Heather's said:


> I asked a previous coworker if there had been any side effects. Everyone got the Pfizer vaccine. She said a sore arm, headache and fever were common. One friend had flu like symptoms for three days.


My daughters both got their second dose of the Moderna vaccine this week. One of them only got a sore arm. The other one had a fever(over 103), chills, headache and body aches for over two days.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> if it is still there when you see your doctor, ask him about it.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


You should have said "ask HER about it"! :wink2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

My arm is better today. At least it's not itching like I have fleas. Still red but doesn't bother me.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I saw my doctor today and we were talking about vaccine reactions in passing (she had rare symptoms related to her second shot but is still glad she had it) and she mentioned that it’s okay to take something for the symptoms. Maybe your doctor will tell you if there’s something you can take when you see her! 

When my dad had his second shot he was expecting the symptoms would be worse, which is common. But, it’s not always the case! His flu symptoms were pretty bad with the first shot but with the second he was just tired. So maybe there is still a chance you won’t have a reaction in your arm at least next time!


----------

